# acteurs (publiques / du commerce...)



## afaf

Ce comité sera composé des acteurs partenaires du FINCOME.
Il pourrait, en outre, inclure d’autres acteurs publics et privés concernés par le *FINCOME*:
mi intento:
=Se compondrá a este Comité los actores socios del FINCOME. Podría, además , incluir a otros actores públicos y privados afectados por el FINCOME 
 
no sé que hay otra palabra que dal el sentidode 'acteurs'
 
Gracias


----------



## Flito

Este comité estará compuesto por actores pertenecientes -o asociados- al FINCOME.
Podrian, así mismo, formar parte aquellos otros que siendo públicos o privados, tengan alguna relación con el FINCOME.

Supongo que en este caso "públicos o privados" puede hacer referencia al carácter de "independientes o vinculados a otro organismo.

Un saludo


----------



## cuajimalpa

Hola, alguien me podría ayudar a traducir la siguiente frase?

•    l’organisation et la responsabilisation des acteurs de la filière 

 es dentro del marco del sector agrícola. Ninguna de las definiciones que he encontrado parece funcionar adecuadamente.

Mil gracias!


----------



## bobbyfischer

Es un término usado en economía.


> 4¨ Écon. Ensemble des activités productrices qui, de l'amont à l'aval, alimentent un marché final déterminé (Þ intégration). La filière bois. La filière agroalimentaire.


Tal vez traducirlo como
  …actores de la filial agrícola.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días Cuajimalpa, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,

La traducción de fillière ha sido discutida aquí. Quizá le ayude.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## plemy

Miré en el hilo anterior y no encontré algo especifico para el sector agricola.
Propongo
la organización y responsabilización de los actores de la cadena productiva / agro-comercial / agro-industrial 

Espero les convenga.


----------



## cuajimalpa

Gracias a todos! Muy utiles las sugerencias. Creo que ya sé por donde ir.


Saludos!


----------



## AliceAliceT

Hola! Tengo un problema para traducir este sintagma. He buscado acteur en muchos diccionarios y sólo dicen "actor", cuando este texto es de economía y habla de la unión europea. Os dejo un extracto para que lo veas mejor. Gracias

Les grands acteurs du commerce mondial, parmi lesquels les Etats-Unis, l'Union européenne et de grands pays émergents comme l'Inde ou le Brésil, ont décidé, samedi, en marge du Forum économique mondial de Davos de relancer les négociations du cycle de Doha, au point mort depuis le mois de juillet. Les pays émergents réclament un meilleur accès de leurs produits agricoles dans les pays riches, qui veulent, en retour, leur vendre davantage de produits industriels et de services.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Esta bien, actor en economia quiere decir, ... quien actua, quien interacciona (quien puede comprar y vender o simplemente actuar)

Espero sirva


----------



## AliceAliceT

Muchas gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Mejor que actores: protagonistas.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
En el ámbito de la economía y del comercio, yo también veo mejor "actores" que "protagonistas".

Saludos


----------



## chics

*Actor *es más preciso mientras que *protagonista* es una metáfora.
El problema es que no todos los actores son protagonistas, si no te gusta actor mejor cambiarlo por algo no excluyente como participante, integrante, etc.

Actores


----------



## Da An

En el contexto, tanto me suena "actor" como "protagonista"

Hasta luego.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Estoy de acuerdo con Da An, actor y protagonista en economia son lo mismo. No veo la diferencia.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

La única diferencia que veía es que no hablan de "acteurs", sino de los "grands acteurs", así que hablamos de los principales. De allí que prefería la palabra protagonista.

Besos,

Gévy


----------



## aer_75

Buenos dias no se que sentido darle a acteurs en esta frase me podeis ayudar?Gracias de antemano
L'isolement gagne du terrain et les acteurs du développement social s'inquietent de ...
Se podria decir protagonistas?


----------



## clac

Yo diría "agentes"


----------



## kyppo

Hola, no sé muy bien cómo traducir esas dos palabras en esta frase:
_Si les acteurs européens s'inquiètent, c'est que Gordon Brown ne donne pas l'image d'un homme politique diplomatique et pro-Européen; au contraire, il veut plus parler qu'écouter, et son attitude en tant que ministre de l'Economie a souligné sa distance vis-à-vis de l'Union européenne. 
Muchas Gracias!!!_


----------



## Jade14

actores europeos


----------



## GURB

Hola
_actores europeos _me hace pensar en el cine, pero quizá sea muy correcto Jade.
Yo diría más bien: *socios europeos*


----------



## Tximeleta123

Bonsoir,

Sí GURB, aunque se hace extraño, lo de "_actores europeos_" se utiliza bastante aunque claro, siempre en en el sentido que tu dices de "_socios europeos_", por lo que se podría utilizar ambas. Ya depende del gusto.

Son fórmulas recurrentes que se utilizan cuando se habla por ejemplo del "Mercado Único" (es del tipo de: "_La Europa de las dos velocidades_")

Un saludo


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Ya que se trata de un ministro con la cartera de Economía, quizá te interese leer este hilo:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=370093

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Ali1984

Bonjour,

j'aimerais traduire "tous les acteurs du marché"
Je sais qu'en anglais il emploie le mot player (joueur) mais en espagnol je n'en ai aucune idée.

Todos los actores/jugadores del mercado???

Merci

Ali


----------



## lpfr

"Actores del mercado" se utiliza mucho más que "jugadores del mercado".


----------



## xikketa

Hola! 
Como traduciriais ACTEURS en este contexto? Muchas gracias!

Nous fournissons divers services pour nos membres, les agences de coopération, les pouvoirs publics, les Organisations non gouvernementales et autres *acteurs* de la société civile en Afrique.


----------



## ulala_eu

Yo normalmente lo traducto por "agentes" o "miembros". Una palabra que implique que forman parte de eso:
Realizamos diversos servicios para nuestros miembros.... las ong y otros miembros/agentes de la sociedad civil en África.


----------



## uminuscula

Hola xikketa, 
Te puedo confirmar que se emplea el mismo término en español en temas de cooperación al desarrollo, o sea, "actores". Puedes mirar txs de la AECI o de ONGs españolas para hacerte al léxico de cooperación.
saludos, 
u


----------



## ulala_eu

Es verdad que se utiliza, pero yo creo que se hace porque es un calco. De hecho, en la rae no aparece una acepción de "actor" que valga para este contexto.


----------



## uminuscula

Ulala, hemos contestado a la vez, no había visto tu post... "agente" también es buena palabra, aunque yo no pondría "miembros": tanto "agente" como "actor" implican una actividad, no simplemente una pertenencia.
De todos modos mi experiencia en el mundo de la cooperación (donde importa tanto lo "políticamente correcto" en la manera de hablar) es que hay muchas cosas que se pueden decir de varias maneras, y cada ONG o administración tiene la suya. En este caso la palabra no es muy importante, pero si te encuentras alguna relacionada con un tema importante, lo mejor que puedes hacer es preguntar al cliente si ya tiene establecida una cosa u otra...
saludos
u


----------



## uminuscula

Perdona que insista....  
pero en ese sector los neologismos y los calcos están al orden del día, y no importa tanto la corrección gramatical como la política, palabras como potencilización, factibilidad, emprendimiento etc etc que no existen en los diccionarios o no con ese sentido y que sin embargo usan las ONGs y también los organismos tipo OCDE, ONU y otros españoles. En mi opinión en esa clase de traducciones hay que adaptarse al sector y olvidar un poco (aunque nos pese) a la RAE..., qué le vamos a hacer... pero académicamente es cierto lo de actor, eh


----------



## ulala_eu

No tengo nada que perdonar  Lo que pasa es que creo que siempre hay que intentar respetar y mantener la lengua y ayudar a que avance correctamente. Todos utilizamos a veces calcos sin darnos cuenta, pero, bajo mi punto de vista, es positivo usar expresiones, palabras o frases propias de la lengua cuando sea posible. De todas formas, si el cliente te dice que pongas "actor", yo también pondría "actor". Ya se sabe que el cliente siempre tiene la razón, aunque tú sepas que no la tiene.


----------



## xikketa

muchísimas gracias por vuestra rapidez y respuestas!
nos vemos


----------



## Dilsa

Salut!!!!
No estoy segura de como traducir el término "acteur" en este contexto: 

"Selon M. Henri Smets cet avis reflète “la vue unanime des *acteurs *français de l’eau.”

Mi propuesta es la siguiente: "
Según Henri Smets, esta opinión refleja “el punto de vista unánime de los *responsables* franceses del agua”. 

El texto trata sobre una discursión a nivel internacional para considerar el acceso a agua potable como un derecho fundamental de los seres humanos.


----------



## Circus

"Un constat partagé par les acteur du marché réunis à Paris pour le salon Post-Expo..."
vous pouvez me dire la traduction en espagnol, ou le signifié, s'il vous plaît?
Merci bcp!


----------



## FranParis

Es una constatación compartida por los actores del mercado...

*Actores del mercado*


----------



## Circus

Merci bcp! mais en espagnol, "actor de mercado" est un peu bizarre. Vous pouvez m'expliquer le signifié? J'ai cherché sur Internet et j'ai vu que ce sont des mots qui sont beaucoup de fois liées.
Merci à nouveau!


----------



## FranParis

(Pas le signifié, la signification)

C'est un peu bizarre car c'est un neologisme par cooptation de sens.

Tout comme les acteurs d'une pièce de théatre jouent le rôle qui leur est imparti par le scénario, les acteurs du marché (sociétés, consommateurs, organisme de contrôle etc) agissent selon les règles qui régissent ces marchés. (capitalisme, en général).


----------



## Circus

Muchas gracias!

Je comprends la *signification*

À bientôt!


----------



## silvianga

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Bonjour, est-ce que l'expression "acteur économique éuropéen" veut dire "potencia económica europea"?

Merci!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
No es exactamente lo mismo "actor económico" que "potencia económica". Se refiere más a la influencia que a la potencia económica aunque un mismo país puede ser las dos cosas: un actor económico y una potencia económica.


> Ha llegado el momento de considerar este país socio estratégico e importante *actor* *económico* y líder regional latinoamericano.


----------



## silvianga

Merci beaucoup! Maintenant je comprends!


----------

